# New custom 41' cat boat build thread



## Paradise Outfitters (Apr 2, 2010)

A few of yall have asked for pics, specs, etc. of my new boat. It is a 41' aluminum custom cat, similar to the old line of Fincat boats. The materials were purchased from source, and is being assembled by a company called Razorhead out of New Orleans. Original completion date was set for mid june, but these guys are way ahead of schedule. Boat goes to paint next week, then wiring and engines. Custom tower will be put on last. Boat will be fitted with new Yamaha F350 outboards.

-Captain Hunter Caballero
www.paradise-outfitters.com


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Rugged looking cat. Mine is fiberglass but I have always admired and wanted to build an aluminum cat.


----------



## Sean Summers (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking forward to fishing one of yours this weekend. Hope we crush it like we did last year.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

What a tank. Very cool. Would you mind sharing how much you have in it, minus the outboards?


----------

